# Di Maria-M.United: è rottura. Il PSG pronto ad approfittarne.



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Come riporta *Eurosport*, l'avventura di Angel Di Maria al Manchester United sembra già finita. La fortissima ala argentina, infatti, ha avuto serie difficoltà di ambientamento e rendimento, deludendo le altissime aspettative derivanti dal suo acquisto pari a 70M. Il calciatore potrebbe essere ceduto in prestito al PSG, che lo aveva cercato già la scorsa estate, con una opzione per riscattarlo l'estate successiva.


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2015)

Giocatore che non si è dimostrato adatto al calcio inglese, almeno per ora, comunque ha costi talmente alti che non sarà facile piazzarlo, non credo tanto al prestito.


----------



## davoreb (9 Maggio 2015)

X me questo è veramente fortissimo. L'anno scorso decisivo per la Champions e per portare l'argentina im finale.

se una squadra ha un grande budget è il primo che prenderei.

meglio lui con van ginkel che prendere due mezze incognite a 30.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2015)

Giocatore fantastico pero strapagato. Ci sono poche squadre che se lo possono permettere. Forse solo il PSG. Di Maria - Cavani - Lucas non dispiace proprio come attacco.(se Ibra se ne va)


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Io non sono una fan di Di Maria ma se lo vendono a 30 mln in meno di Pogba...


----------



## Djici (9 Maggio 2015)

Sono mesi che si parla di lui a Parigi... in un modo o nel altro ci andra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2015)

Più forte di Bale, nella mia squadra lo vorrei sempre


Comunque era già del PSG l'estate passata e poi è saltato per il FPF, credo proprio che stavolta vada


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2015)

mai piaciiuto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2015)

Discontinuo, ma è un grandissimo campione che vorrei subito al Milan.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2015)

un grandissimo giocatore, ma evidentemente la premier non fa per lui. 

in ligue 1 sarebbe devastante, come lo era nella liga.


----------



## Renegade (9 Maggio 2015)

Un fenomeno, devastante. Il vero Top Player del Real Madrid Re di Coppe. La finale in un certo senso l'ha spaccata lui, poi. Mi vien da ridere a pensare che c'è chi crede James Rodriguez sia un affare migliore dell'addio di Di Maria. Continua a non esserci metro di paragone, secondo me, seppur il colombiano costruisca gioco e abbia regia, cosa che l'argentino non ha, ma compensa tutto con l'atletismo.

Ciò detto, spero non sia l'ennesimo grande campione che va a rovinarsi al PSG per i soldi. Vada al Bayern piuttosto, a sostituire nonno Ribery e nonno Robben.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2015)

Quando si parla di campioni con la C maiuscola: prendi Di Maria e Cavani se vuoi dare un segnale forte. Servono investimenti pesanti, da gente di questo calibro bisogna ripartire se vogliamo tornare grandi in Italia e in Europa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Maggio 2015)

Questi sono i giocatori da cui si deve ripartire se si vuole tornare grandi, altro che i Brahimi


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta *Eurosport*, l'avventura di Angel Di Maria al Manchester United sembra già finita. La fortissima ala argentina, infatti, ha avuto serie difficoltà di ambientamento e rendimento, deludendo le altissime aspettative derivanti dal suo acquisto pari a 70M. Il calciatore potrebbe essere ceduto in prestito al PSG, che lo aveva cercato già la scorsa estate, con una opzione per riscattarlo l'estate successiva.


Bale a Manchester in cambio di Di Maria+soldi?


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Questi sono i giocatori da cui si deve ripartire se si vuole tornare grandi, altro che i Brahimi



In effetti costano più o meno uguale 



Renegade ha scritto:


> *Mi vien da ridere a pensare che c'è chi crede James Rodriguez sia un affare migliore dell'addio di Di Maria*. Continua a non esserci metro di paragone, secondo me, seppur il colombiano costruisca gioco e abbia regia, cosa che l'argentino non ha, ma compensa tutto con l'atletismo.



Ma senza neanche pensarci, tra i 2 non c'è proprio paragone IMHO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Un fenomeno, devastante. Il vero Top Player del Real Madrid Re di Coppe. La finale in un certo senso l'ha spaccata lui, poi. Mi vien da ridere a pensare che c'è chi crede James Rodriguez sia un affare migliore dell'addio di Di Maria. Continua a non esserci metro di paragone, secondo me, seppur il colombiano costruisca gioco e abbia regia, cosa che l'argentino non ha, ma compensa tutto con l'atletismo.
> 
> Ciò detto, spero non sia l'ennesimo grande campione che va a rovinarsi al PSG per i soldi. Vada al Bayern piuttosto, a sostituire nonno Ribery e nonno Robben.





Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma senza neanche pensarci, tra i 2 non c'è proprio paragone IMHO


Fino ad un certo punto, nel senso che al Real ci hanno perso non tanto per il giocatore in sé, quanto per l'equilibrio. 
Via Di Maria è crollato tutto il castello Real, perché chiaramente James, per caratteristiche, non avrebbe mai potuto sostituire da mezz'ala Di Maria.
Se cedi Di Maria per James devi anche cambiare modo di giocare, magari sacrificando qualcuno perché secondo me James non può giocare né da esterno, né da mezz'ala, deve stare dietro la o dietro le punte da trequartista e questo chiaramente provocherebbe una rivoluzione tattica col sacrificio di un altro grande giocatore(Benzema/Bale).


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2015)

Dai ragazzi, Di Maria mi piace ed è un giocatore fantastico ma al Real ha fatto davvero la differenza solo alla quarta stagione, quella passata con Ancelotti.
In Inghilterra sta deludendo.

James invece è diventato da subito un elemento cardine delle merengues, ha avuto un ottimo impatto.

Non si può confrontare un Di Maria all'apice, che non si era mai visto prima e che non si è più (almeno per ora) rivisto, con un ragazzo passato dal Monaco al Real. Se prendiamo invece il Rodriguez del Mondiale 2014 il confronto è pari.


----------



## Djici (10 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, Di Maria mi piace ed è un giocatore fantastico ma al Real ha fatto davvero la differenza solo alla quarta stagione, quella passata con Ancelotti.
> In Inghilterra sta deludendo.
> 
> James invece è diventato da subito un elemento cardine delle merengues, ha avuto un ottimo impatto.
> ...



Non dico che Di Maria sia piu forte o meno forte.
Io dico che il Real ha sbagliato perche aveva "una macchina perfetta" e cambiano Di Maria Con James ha dovuto cambiare tutto o quasi.
Come ha detto [MENTION=1732]spe[/MENTION]ndidi Incisivi... magari facendo il confronto tra i due giocatori ti puo uscire che il colombiano e piu forte (non ne sono proprio sicuro, anzi... ma va bene, ci potrebbe comunque stare) ma quello che si deve confrontare e il Real con James e il Real con Di Maria.

Se aggiungere un giocatore piu forte ti porta comunque un equilibrio generale inferiore a quello che avevi con il giocatore "piu debole" allora non e stato un grande affare.

E come se nel grande Milan di Ancelotti, togli Gattuso e ci metti un giocatore che in quel momento era considerato piu forte... non so chi, scegli pure... ma con caratteristiche differenti.
Forse si, l'italiano e meno forte... ma se lo togli da quel centrocampo il Milan passa da squadrone a squadra piena di figurine.

Ancelotti era stato bravissimo... e ha dovuto cambiare tutto.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non dico che Di Maria sia piu forte o meno forte.
> Io dico che il Real ha sbagliato perche aveva "una macchina perfetta" e cambiano Di Maria Con James ha dovuto cambiare tutto o quasi.
> Come ha detto [MENTION=1732]spe[/MENTION]ndidi Incisivi... magari facendo il confronto tra i due giocatori ti puo uscire che il colombiano e piu forte (non ne sono proprio sicuro, anzi... ma va bene, ci potrebbe comunque stare) ma quello che si deve confrontare e il Real con James e il Real con Di Maria.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, sono due discorsi diversi:
- valore assoluto dei giocatori;
- valore all'interno del contesto di squadra.

In estate Perez ha rotto il giocattolo vincente che Ancelotti aveva messo su con tempo e fatica.
Il classico colpo mediatico madridista, comprando il giocatore forse migliore del mondiale.

Però questo Rodriguez è pienamente inserito nella squadra. 
Quello che ora è di troppo forse è Bale.
Con un 4-3-3 con James esterno d'attacco destro e Di Maria mezzala come un anno fa, il Real sarebbe imbattibile.


----------



## Snake (10 Maggio 2015)

comunque a me risulta che sia stato Di Maria stesso a forzare la cessione


----------



## cremone (10 Maggio 2015)

Il problema del Real è che manca un centrocampista che sa difendere è hanno sofferto tantissimo l'assenza di Modric


----------



## Principe (10 Maggio 2015)

Il real quest' estate ha sbagliato eccome , un altro errore madornale è stato dare via xabi Alonso , quello da Vendere era khedira peraltro in scadenza di contratto . Cioè hanno dato via xabi per tenersi khedira e illaramendi. Un pessimo affare . E xabi non aveva chiesto di essere ceduto .


----------



## Snake (10 Maggio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il real quest' estate ha sbagliato eccome , un altro errore madornale è stato dare via xabi Alonso , quello da Vendere era khedira peraltro in scadenza di contratto . Cioè hanno dato via xabi per tenersi khedira e illaramendi. Un pessimo affare . *E xabi non aveva chiesto di essere ceduto* .



ti sbagli


----------



## Principe (10 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ti sbagli



Allora non ero informato , rimane il fatto che non vado a dare via 2 /3 del mio centrocampo titolare con cui ho vinto la champions . Passi di Maria che ho preso una barca di soldi . A xabi gli dicevo chiaro che era fondamentale ed infatti con Tutti gli infortuni di modric di james e kroos che qualche mese fa non si reggeva più in piedi avrebbe giocato il 70 % delle partite . In più a parere mio kroos da mezzala sarebbe diventato anche più percoloso in zona goal .


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fino ad un certo punto, nel senso che al Real ci hanno perso non tanto per il giocatore in sé, quanto per l'equilibrio.
> Via Di Maria è crollato tutto il castello Real, perché chiaramente James, per caratteristiche, non avrebbe mai potuto sostituire da mezz'ala Di Maria.
> Se cedi Di Maria per James devi anche cambiare modo di giocare, magari sacrificando qualcuno perché secondo me James non può giocare né da esterno, né da mezz'ala, deve stare dietro la o dietro le punte da trequartista e questo chiaramente provocherebbe una rivoluzione tattica col sacrificio di un altro grande giocatore(Benzema/Bale).



Sì ma il cambio Di Maria - James ha di fatto portato più qualità nel centrocampo del Real, idem Kroos che in Europa è probabilmente il centrocampista che fa meglio le 2 fasi.
I Blancos quest'anno hanno pagato le assenze di Modric e la mancanza di alternative in mezzo, Khedira ormai fuori squadra e Illarramendi non altezza, non ne farei una questione relativa esclusivamente alla cessione dello Spaghetto.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Maggio 2015)

Di maria ! da prender subito! con la nuova proprietà si può sognare!


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi ma state parlando di giocattolo rotto quel real Madrid che stava per fare il record di vittorie? E che prima che si infortunasse Modric era devastante?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì ma il cambio Di Maria - James ha di fatto portato più qualità nel centrocampo del Real, idem Kroos che in Europa è probabilmente il centrocampista che fa meglio le 2 fasi.
> I Blancos quest'anno hanno pagato le assenze di Modric e la mancanza di alternative in mezzo, Khedira ormai fuori squadra e Illarramendi non altezza, non ne farei una questione relativa esclusivamente alla cessione dello Spaghetto.


Volendo potremmo fare anche un discorso sulle energie nervose, le quali sono ovviamente inferiori rispetto all'anno passato quando invece avevano una fame incredibile di vincere la Champions. Le cause sono numerose, però il problema tattico penso sia fra i più grossi, perché con Kroos e Rodriguez ci sarà stata anche un'iniezione di qualità ma un modo per far coesistere Rodriguez non è stato trovato e l'equilibrio è tutto, si veda il Barcellona che ha iniziato a fare sfracelli da quando Messi è tornato sull'esterno.


----------



## Renegade (11 Maggio 2015)

Come se nel centrocampo del Real Madrid mancasse la qualità... (Modric?)
Ciò che mancava al Real Madrid e che con Di Maria era sopperito è l'equilibrio. Tolto quello il castello è cominciato a crollare. Senza contare che James Rodriguez non ha alcun senso come mezzala, essendo un trequartista puro. E non è di certo Seedorf, capace di adattarsi. E' un calciatore che deve creare l'ultimo passaggio, non uno che va continuamente in doppia fase o che decide e spacca le partite. Quindi per quanto tecnicamente superiore, lo vedo un passo indietro sia a Di Maria che ai vari Modric, Bale, Ronaldo ecc. E tra lui e l'argentino non ci penserei due volte a scegliere quest'ultimo. Chissà, magari col Fideo la finale del Mondiale sarebbe andata pure diversamente.
Di Maria non è solo atleticamente superiore, non è solo in grado di arare la fascia e di fare la doppia fase di continuo, è uno che spacca proprio le partite in due. Ha una velocità tremenda, accellerazioni fenomenali e un dribbling che il colombiano non avrà mai. Non fatevi ingannare dal rendimento allo United: chi vuoi che renda con quegli assurdi moduli di Van Gaal, il Conte Europeo?
Angel era il perno fondamentale del Real Madrid di Ancelotti. Più di Xabi Alonso e Modric forse. Era proprio l'unico che non bisognava cedere.


----------



## Torros (11 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> un grandissimo giocatore, ma evidentemente la premier non fa per lui.
> 
> in ligue 1 sarebbe devastante, come lo era nella liga.


Non credo, in ligue 1 il calcio è molto fisico e non ci sono le praterie della Premier.
Campionato totalmente diverso dalla Liga.


----------



## Torros (11 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come se nel centrocampo del Real Madrid mancasse la qualità... (Modric?)
> Ciò che mancava al Real Madrid e che con Di Maria era sopperito è l'equilibrio. Tolto quello il castello è cominciato a crollare. Senza contare che James Rodriguez non ha alcun senso come mezzala, essendo un trequartista puro. E non è di certo Seedorf, capace di adattarsi. E' un calciatore che deve creare l'ultimo passaggio, non uno che va continuamente in doppia fase o che decide e spacca le partite. Quindi per quanto tecnicamente superiore, lo vedo un passo indietro sia a Di Maria che ai vari Modric, Bale, Ronaldo ecc. E tra lui e l'argentino non ci penserei due volte a scegliere quest'ultimo. Chissà, magari col Fideo la finale del Mondiale sarebbe andata pure diversamente.
> Di Maria non è solo atleticamente superiore, non è solo in grado di arare la fascia e di fare la doppia fase di continuo, è uno che spacca proprio le partite in due. Ha una velocità tremenda, accellerazioni fenomenali e un dribbling che il colombiano non avrà mai. Non fatevi ingannare dal rendimento allo United: chi vuoi che renda con quegli assurdi moduli di Van Gaal, il Conte Europeo?
> Angel era il perno fondamentale del Real Madrid di Ancelotti. Più di Xabi Alonso e Modric forse. Era proprio l'unico che non bisognava cedere.



queste cose che dici tu Di Maria le fa in modo discontinuo.
Chi dice che Di Maria in questa stagione non sarebbe tornato il flop che è sempre stato prima della scorsa stagione e che è stato in questa stagione al MU?
James non ha la forza atletica di Di Maria ma è una certezza, Di Maria no. Di Maria già al mondiale è stato insufficiente, eccetto che un mezzo supplementare contro la Svizzera.
Il Problema non è manco Di Maria, il problema è Modric e Bale che in questa stagione è molto deludente comparato a quella passata.

Cmq Di Maria è una copia di Lucas, seppur il brasiliano almeno nel dribbling è continuo e perde molti meno palloni. Entrambi piuttosto lacunosi sotto porta


----------



## Torros (11 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In effetti costano più o meno uguale
> 
> 
> 
> Ma senza neanche pensarci, tra i 2 non c'è proprio paragone IMHO



Nel senso che James è nettamente più forte, concordo.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2015)

Cinesi, compratecelo 



Renegade ha scritto:


> Come se nel centrocampo del Real Madrid mancasse la qualità... (Modric?)
> Ciò che mancava al Real Madrid e che con Di Maria era sopperito è l'equilibrio. Tolto quello il castello è cominciato a crollare. Senza contare che James Rodriguez non ha alcun senso come mezzala, essendo un trequartista puro. E non è di certo Seedorf, capace di adattarsi. E' un calciatore che deve creare l'ultimo passaggio, non uno che va continuamente in doppia fase o che decide e spacca le partite. Quindi per quanto tecnicamente superiore, lo vedo un passo indietro sia a Di Maria che ai vari Modric, Bale, Ronaldo ecc. E tra lui e l'argentino non ci penserei due volte a scegliere quest'ultimo. Chissà, magari col Fideo la finale del Mondiale sarebbe andata pure diversamente.
> Di Maria non è solo atleticamente superiore, non è solo in grado di arare la fascia e di fare la doppia fase di continuo, è uno che spacca proprio le partite in due. Ha una velocità tremenda, accellerazioni fenomenali e un dribbling che il colombiano non avrà mai. Non fatevi ingannare dal rendimento allo United: chi vuoi che renda con quegli assurdi moduli di Van Gaal, il Conte Europeo?
> Angel era il perno fondamentale del Real Madrid di Ancelotti. Più di Xabi Alonso e Modric forse. Era proprio l'unico che non bisognava cedere.



Quoto ogni singola parola al 100%.


----------

